# I finally decided - going to cut his hair



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I have made up my mind. Axel is going to get a major hair cut next Saturday. 

He is 9 mo old, and I have been reluctant to cut his fluffy soft puppy hair. I keep him brushed and mat-free, and have really enjoyed his long locks. However, I also have to wash him frequently, since he plays a lot with other dogs, getting pretty dirty in the process. With shorter hair, the wash and blow dry will go a lot faster. That will be better for him and for me!

This is him now. Will post his picture after it comes off next weekend!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Axel looks fab in his fluffy puppy trim, but I have to tell you, the day we had Beau clipped down from the puppy show trim he came home in (as a 6-month-old) into a lamb was a happy, happy day for all concerned. 

This lasted about two weeks . . .









Ah, now we're talkin'!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

He's cute! It's hard doing the first good cut but its so much easier plus it grows back fast!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm right there with you. I'm working on convincing myself to cut Hazel down. She's just over 5 months and hasn't had a hair cut yet. 

I've talked myself into putting her in a really shaggy Town and Country for the summer. 

Good luck with your grooming choice!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like a smart plan for Alex, says the lady with the long haired poodle who lives in the woods. (Washing, blow drying, brushing and combing is my retirement hobby.)


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

LEUllman, I know that is going to be my reaction to a lower maintenance hair cut too. Ahhhhh! Whew!

Itzmeigh, 
I am not sure what a Town and Country cut is? 

Chagall's mom, I think if I had more time, I would be experimenting with scissoring him myself, but sadly, time is lacking so the hair is going byebye for now 

I have had the same groomer for over 15 years, and this is her work on our previous spoo girls, Maggie and Pepper. I am going to ask for the same on Axel. have his body fairly short, legs a little longer. I'll be waiting awhile for luxurious long ears though!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Axel is so darn gorgeous. He will look just fabulous in any cut he gets. Love his rich black color.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

His coat is so lush it'll look like crushed velvet after his clip! Yeah long hair is beautiful but it is a lot of work !!! I only keep Molly's hair long because she is small, not Spoo sized!LOL!



Your previous Spoo were gorgeously kept!


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm right there with you axel, except Quill is just over 4 months old. I want to start a puppy trim but I can't bring myself to cut his hair other than F/F/T. I love puppy fluff but since he is with me almost everyday at work (at a grooming salon) I'm thinking a shorter trim might help him look better for a longer time... Decisions, Decisions...


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Im one of the long hair lovers! I only clipped Stella short because of the coat change time. She is in a modified lamb. As soon as the coat change is over I will be letting her hair grow back into the show puppy cut (or as close as I can get back to it). I love to brush her and she likes it too so that helps. I think the long hair looks just fantastic. Your boy is so beautiful in his inky black coat! Im sure you will love anything you choose for him.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Today was the day - Axel got his big boy haircut! I asked my groomer to go really short, since I need to wash him frequently. Plus, his hair has just started to transition to adult, but his top knot is still so soft and floppy, he cant see unless I rubber band it. 

I am LOVING his sporty new clip! And I know we both will appreciate the faster post-bath blow dries.

BEFORE: Took photo of shaggy boy, on way to groomers this AM



AFTER: took this today, after his groom


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, what a handsome big boy he is now! I may have to take the plunge (or snip) with my pup.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

He looks so soft!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Gorgeous -- crushed velvet ! He wears it so well.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Just fabulous. I love his new cut. I am going to show my groomer I love his top knot, I want Brandons jus like Axels.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Crushed velvet!! He looks wonderful!!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Very very nice! It will take no time at all keeping him looking sharp in that clip.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

It is really fun to see him with such a different look. With no hair, you can really see how thin and willowy his puppy frame is. He definitely has some filling out to do. 


Streetcar and Molly, yes! he looks and feels (at least he felt) like velvet. Even my husband remarked on how soft he feels. it has been very rainy here the last couple days, so sadly his soft velvety feel is becoming curls. 

Suddenly, I really like my groomers style too! I am sure she will be pleased to hear that someone has requested her style topknot!


----------



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

I loved his long hair but OMG is he breathtaking with short!! <3


----------

